# Interne Manipulation von Timestamp



## RoNa (25. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich möchte die Klasse java.sql.Timestamp so verändern, dass nur Werte nur bis sekundengenau zulässig sind. Falls Milli- oder Nanosekunden übergebn wird, sollen diese genullt ( gleich 0 ) werden.

Ist deutlich wie die Klasse arbeiten soll? Die nanos sollen immer gleich 0 sein.

Hat schon jemand so etwas, oder was Ähnliches gemacht? Kann mir jemand mit Beispielcode helfen?

Gibt es irgendwo eine Bibliothek für die Rechnerei mit Timestamps ( + - eine Sekunde )?

Robert


----------



## maki (25. Okt 2007)

> ich möchte die Klasse java.sql.Timestamp so verändern, dass nur Werte nur bis sekundengenau zulässig sind. Falls Milli- oder Nanosekunden übergebn wird, sollen diese genullt ( gleich 0 ) werden.


java.sql.Timestamp wirst du nicht (sinnvoll) verändern können, aber wenn du deine eigenen wrapper schreibst, kannst du im Prinzip alle Eingaben kontrollieren und manipulieren.


----------



## RoNa (26. Okt 2007)

maki hat gesagt.:
			
		

> > wenn du deine eigenen wrapper schreibst, kannst du im Prinzip alle Eingaben kontrollieren und manipulieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (28. Okt 2007)

Verwende Calendar für die Konvertierung.


----------

